# Your dream rig:



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

Slow day at work...

What's your ideal rig choices that you can actually get? Let say...2 guitars, 10 effects, 2 amps. OK go!

Here's my ideal setup:

'72 Fender Telecaster Deluxe
Gibson ES-335 (with P90's)

Ernie Ball Volume Pedal
Ibanez Tubescreamer TS-808 (overdrive)
D*A*M Meathead Deluxe (fuzz)
ZVex Box Of Metal (haven't heard it yet...it will be awesome though)
Red Witch Deluxe Moon Phaser
ZVex Seek Trem (tremolo)
Boss PS-5 (pitch shifter)
Line 6 DL-4 (delay)
Diamond Memory Lane (analog delay)
Dr. Scientist Reverberator (reverb)

Vox AC30 (2x12)
Orange Rockerverb 50 (head)
Orange or Mesa 4x12

Well...I have 2 out of 15. lofu


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Gibson Les Paul Custom (Alpine White)
Gibson Custom Shop Limited Edition Zakk Wylde Flying V Custom

ISP Decimator
Dunlop Wylde Wah
MXR Stereo Chorus
MXR EVH Flanger
MXR Wylde Overdrive
MXR EVH Phase 90
Boss TU-2

Laney VH100R x 2

Done! I've got 4 of those + alternatives to the chorus and flanger (CE-5 and BF-3).


----------



## Dude5152 (Oct 28, 2007)

Kramer 1984 Reissue, Ibanez Jem, (Ibanez JS Chrome if 3 were allowed)
EVH Phase 90, EVH Flanger, T.C. Electronics G-System, Morley Bad Horsie Wah, Digitech Distortion Factory. EVH Stack


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

It's much easier being an acoustic guitarist...

This










...and a glass of red wine, and I'm ready to go.


----------



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

Guitar:
Gibson R8 LP Historic (in Iced Tea, of course!)
Fender '72 RI Telecaster

Vox AC30
Mesa Boogie Mark IV --> Mesa 4x12

Bass:
Fender P-Bass
Musicman Stingray

Ampeg B2R --> Avatar 210 + 212
Ampeg SVT Classic --> Ampeg SVT-810E

Maybe a Ric oo.

I have my rig very planned out. Pity the only part that I have right now is the Fender PBass --> Ampeg B2R --> Avatar 210.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

A Gibson '61 SG VOS though an original tube screamer into a Jimi Marshall full stack


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Guitars:
Heritage H-157 LP custom
PRS Custom 24 10-top artist package

Pedals:
Bodenhamer Electronics TS7 Chaos mod
EHX Holy grail?
TCE nova delay

Amps:
Mesa Boogie Road King mk.II
ENGL Invader 100/Peavey 5150 (i dunno!)
through 2 BLACK Orange 412's (one each)


----------



## theroan (Oct 7, 2008)

Already have it


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

This works for me 










lofu


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

I owned the rig when I was gigging lots and still own the guitar/pedals:

fender mij tele w/lil 59er in bridge, SD vintage in neck
gibson les paul studio limited edition (p90s)

boss tu-2, dunlop original wah

voodoo lab preamp
peavey classic 50/50 poweramp
marshall 1960ax


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> A Gibson '61 SG VOS though an original tube screamer into a Jimi Marshall full stack


Oh my. It's amazing how one's opinion can change in a year. Now it would be a 1960 ES335 into an original Tubescreamer, a CE-1 Chorus into the best Marshall 1974x clone made.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Not wishing to sound like a jerk...but my dream would be to stay with my own rig .....and buy a new rig's worth of lessons. 

I wish Mooh lived closer. I have never met him, but somehow I think that he could teach me and give me confidence. He might not agree, if he were presented with this challenge...LOL

Hey...we all need to dream.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Phatchrisrules (Sep 25, 2008)

My ideal rig would be as follows:

Guitars: 
My Made up guitar (Mos-stang) (Mus-rite)
and a Jaguar with a Seymour Duncan Distortion in the bridge and a '59 humbucker in the neck
Martin Dc-12 12 string electric acoustic [seeing as I have not as many pedals, I figured I could add in one more guitar]

Effects:
Roland (BOSS) DS-2 distortion
Electroharmonix small clone
A volume pedal of some sort

Amps:
Roland GC-408 [For practice]
Fender Twin Reverb 
And some huge freaking speakers


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

Pretty basic stuff for me...

My SG and a custom Strat.

Fulltone OCD
Maxon OD808
Big Muff
Modded Crybaby

Handbuilt AC30 and JCM800 clones with THD Hot Plates.


----------



## suffersystem (Nov 16, 2008)

Jackson V
Gibson Les Paul
Gibson Explorer



Modded 5150 half stack




That's about all I need.


:rockon2:


----------



## suffersystem (Nov 16, 2008)

theroan said:


> Already have it




Nice gear!lofu


----------



## devil6 (Feb 24, 2006)

Only 10 effects? :frown:

Bass:

Lakland 55-02
The Funk Machine (James Jamersons lost '62 Fender P-bass, i figure it still got some mojo in it that'll rub off on me)

Amps:

Genz Benz GBE-750(Head)
Accugrove El Whappo(Cab)

Effects:
Roland Space Echo
Line 6 DL4
EHX Bass micro synth
EHX POG
MXR Blow Torch
Dunlop 105Q Wah
Moog Ring Mod
EBS Unichorus
EBS Bass IQ
MXR Phase 90

I could add another 10 or so pedals :tongue:


----------



## screamingdaisy (Oct 14, 2008)

Les Paul Goldtop w/ P90s
Les Paul Goldtop w/ Humbuckers
Strat, antique white w/ red tortoise pickguard.

Fulltone DejaVibe
'70 Fuzz
Octafuzz
Clyde Wah

Electric Amp EL34 MVU
Electric Amp 4x12
Orange 4x12


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

My dream is to completely build my own rig. I started with pedals last year and am doing an amp now. Once the amp is done I'll go back to pedals for a bit then a bigger amp. I know it will always be changing and growing. I can't even leave the same diodes in a fuzz pedal for too long without wondering what some other ones will sound like. I also want to get to where I can design my own gear instead of copying other people's schematics.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

kat_ said:


> My dream is to completely build my own rig. I started with pedals last year and am doing an amp now. Once the amp is done I'll go back to pedals for a bit then a bigger amp. I know it will always be changing and growing. I can't even leave the same diodes in a fuzz pedal for too long without wondering what some other ones will sound like. I also want to get to where I can design my own gear instead of copying other people's schematics.


Kat..my hat is off to you (sorry, it is an age thing...not sure what phrase is cool these days) in admiration:bow::bow:

Dave


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Guitars:

Hamer T-51 ash body (got it)
Gretsch White Falcon (need it)
Gibson ES-335 (need it)
Lindert Conductor (got it)

Amp:

Supro/Zinky 50 watt Tremolectric (need it)

Leslie of some kind (sort of have it by Songworks)

Effects:

Rotovibe (need it)
Fulltone TTE (need it)
Fatboy Boost (custom pedal, got it)
Reverend Drivetrain II (got it)


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

greco said:


> Kat..my hat is off to you (sorry, it is an age thing...not sure what phrase is cool these days) in admiration:bow::bow:
> 
> Dave


Thanks greco! This forum actually deserves most of the credit. I'd never heard of people building their own pedals and amps before I started hanging around here.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Kat..could you tell us what amp you are building? 

Any pics of the build ?

Dave


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

It's the P1 kit from AX84.com. 5 watts, class A, a single EL84 power tube, 12" Warehouse Guitar Speaker that I bought from Taylor_Garnet. I have some pics but I'm so close to being done that I'm waiting until it's done. It might be done this week if all goes well.


----------

